# PT 745 Mil Pro



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I've heard a lot of bad stuff on the forums about Taurus's quality and customer service. I have no opinion on customer service because the only Taurus I owned until yesterday has been flawless. I bought the first PT1911 that I saw and I couldn't be happier with it. It is 100% reliable with ball, hollow points and lead semi-wadcutter reloads. It shoots to P.O.A and shoots quite well at that. The controls are all easy to reach and operate and the trigger pull is close to match grade. I can't seem to get thousands of rounds through it like some guys do, but I've shot it enough that I'm confident to trust my life with it.

Because of the success I've had with the PT1911 I decided to buy a new PT 745 Millenium Pro. I haven't shot it yet - hopefully I'll make it to the range tonight to see how it shoots. I guess I really never noticed how compact these little guys are. It only holds 6+1, but with .45 ACP do I really need more? I really like the way it feels in my hand and the trigger isn't bad at all unless you are bothered by a long pull. Who has one of these and how do you like it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have one Rman but I sure would like to know what you think of yours after you take it to the range. I still only got one plastic pistol but I have been looking at some of the compacks. I just might try another at any time. A .45 cal would be great as I have dies for them already.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I have the PT145 which is basically the same as the PT745, accept the PT145 holds a few more rounds and grip is a tad flatter. Truth be told, if you ever had to use your weapon in a stressful situtation, odds are you won't have a need, reason or chance to fire more then a couple of rounds (providing you hit the target or very close to it) to end the situtation. Never let a magazine capacity decide you choice of firearm...


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

*Range time*

Shot a 100 rounds thru the 745 tonight. It was a little bit of a mixed bag. One magazine fed 100% for a total of 75 rounds of Rem 230 Gr FMJ. I only tried 25 rounds through the other magazine because the second round failed to feed every time. I can't see anything visibly wrong with it. I'll try taking the floor plate off and cleaning it good. Except for the bad magazine, it was a very positive experience. With the good mag it fed great and shot really well at 7 yards. My eyes aren't good enough to shoot at long range any more. Recoil is brisk, but it's a lot easier to shoot than my Kel-Tec P3AT. Some folks don't like the Straight 8 sights, but I don't have a problem with them. There is enough daylight on each side of the front sight to give a good, quick sight picture. The trigger pull is long and heavy, but in spite of it, it shoots good. When I get another good magazine, this will probably be my primary carry gun. It's a lot of firepower in a pretty tiny package - I like it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good report there Rman. I don't hold mags against any make of pistol as I have seen them all have a bad one over the years. I am with you on the shooting distance anymore as my eyes have gone to pots. Seven to ten yards is where I do most of my shooting now a days. I would think the trigger will free up with use. Good luck with yours.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I've put 200 more rounds thru it Baldy. With the good magazine, it still hasn't missed a lick. I sent the bad magazine and a note back to Taurus. Hope to get a new one before too long. The more I shoot this thing, the more I like it. Think it's going to be a keeper - price was right too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It sure is a keeper if you ask me. I would say the bad mag will be cured with a new spring. I used Wolff springs on a 1977 .32 Mauser and they put new life in that old gun. I know several fellows who have had the same problem with new guns. Good luck with yours Rman.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Although I don't own the 745, I, too, own the PT145 Millenium Pro. It's one of the two guns I carry. I haven't had a problem at all with my 145. ( I LIKE the 10+1 capacity)


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I sent the bad mag back to Taurus on June 6th. I got a replacement on June 20th. Pretty good turn around, I think. The new mag is great. Shot 100 rounds of Blazer brass through it Wednesday night and it never missed a lick. This little gun is butt-ugly, but man it shoots good. With 2 good mags, it's now 100% reliable. It fits in an old iwb holster I used to carry a 2.5" SW Model 19 in. It is going to be one of my regular ccw guns - it hides really nice. Try one Baldy - I think you'll like it.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

*Oops - spoke too soon!*

My last trip to the range was a problem though. The slide didn't lock back on the last round, but it didn't go completely forward either. The thing was all jammed up and I couldn't get the magazine out, or the slide to move forward or back. I pushed in on the slide catch and was able to get the slide forward and then I disassembled it.

Upon further examination, it appears that the flat, L-shaped end of the slide catch slipped out of the notch in the slide and rides against the side of the slide when it is in the up position. I called Taurus today, but didn't get to talk with a technician. They were all busy. The lady that I did talk with said that if I could remove the slide catch and send it in, they would replace it for free. That would be much better than having to ship the gun back to Taurus. The last gun I returned to a manufacturer (Ruger) cost me $48.00 to ship UPS overnight. The problem is, I can't see anything wrong with the slide catch. There is a u-shaped spring called the slide catch spring. It looks like the disasembly pin holds it down and it should put pressure on the top of the slide catch. Mine looks like it is bent inward and is not resting on the slide catch. I haven't tried it yet, but I might try bending it back. (It will probably break.:smt076) To replace it, some serious disassembly will be required. Has anyone attempted this and can a semi-literate, reasonably mechanically inclined person do this? From the parts diagram it appears that the frame assembly would have to be removed from the grip assembly to accomplish this. It looks like there are 2 pins holding it all together. Does this cause all sorts of springs and other miscellaneous small pieces to fall out? Please help if you can!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just got back from a gun store while I was out of my area and held a number of Taurus. I too have been told bad things about them. I'm going to buy one of them either the 24/7 or one or their other models and shoot the hell out of it. If I don't have a problem with it I'll keep buying them because their prices are great.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I gave up - took the Taurus back where I bought it and asked if they would send it back to the factory. They did, and now I'm waiting. I think it's been about 3 weeks now.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

let us know what happens


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

It's been 5 weeks now. Checked with my dealer and it still hasn't been returned to him. :smt022 I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I hate to say it but I have heard several people say that their service is not what it should be. Good luck Rman.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be interested in knowing how long this takes. I sent my PT145 into Taurus right after I bought it second hand, but the problem turned out to be crappy ammo. Once they cleaned it up and sent it back (can't remember for sure, but about 3 weeks, I think) it worked fine and has ever since.

Sorry to hear about your 745's malfunction.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Randall Donahoo said:


> I'll be interested in knowing how long this takes. I sent my PT145 into Taurus right after I bought it second hand, but the problem turned out to be crappy ammo. Once they cleaned it up and sent it back (can't remember for sure, but about 3 weeks, I think) it worked fine and has ever since.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your 745's malfunction.


It took exacly 9 weeks to get it back. They replaced the slide release spring. I don't think this gun was right from the start. It has a whole different feel to it when I chamber a round from a full magazine. So far it is working great! I guess it was worth the wait. Usually when I have problems with a gun right off the bat, I get disgusted and get rid of it. I liked this little gun too much to give up on it - I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I had a 745 and had no issues with it. I traded it in for the 145 for the 10+1 capacity and carried it for a few months. The firing pin return spring broke and Taurus fixed it without any problems. I lost confidence in the pistol after that. I never carried it again and sold it.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I had a 745 and had no issues with it. I traded it in for the 145 for the 10+1 capacity and carried it for a few months. The firing pin return spring broke and Taurus fixed it without any problems. I lost confidence in the pistol after that. I never carried it again and sold it.


What is your everyday carry now?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

XD40 subcompact. 

You may be wondering why I gave up 10+1 of .45ACP for 9+1 .40SW. Mainly because I have committed the operation of the XD to muscle memory. I practice a lot with my XD9 service doing lane shooting and IDPA. I know how the pistol feels, how it shoots, how it operates. I have almost 12,000 rounds shot through my XD9 in just over a year. I have an XD45 for home defense and I've shot maybe 2,500 rounds through it. So I have been really familiar with the XD platform. When some crazy guy on here posted that he was selling his XD40 subcompact, I bought it for carry. That way, if I ever have to draw my carry pistol there won't be an fumbling or wondering if this one has a manual safety or not, or if this one shoots to slide lock or not, or if this one has the 2-dot sights or 3-dot sights, or if this one has a long or short trigger. 

Still, I liked having .45ACP in my carry pistol. I still wish XD comes out with a subcompact .45ACP. The PT-145/745 was the closest thing out there. I'd still carry it if my XDs died.


----------



## Sheepdog45 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Just purchased PT745 - 2nd carry gun*

My primary CW is a Glock 37, I purchased the Taurus as a smaller, 'summer-carry' gun. I'll be taking it to the range next week and will let you know how it goes...


----------



## CharlesHigley (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 745 and love it. I get jams occasionally but that's probably mainly due to my reloads. When I use factory rounds, it's delightful. 
However, I have been having a very hard time locating additional magazines for it. Is there a source somewhere? All of the sites that list it are out of stock!?!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

CharlesHigley said:


> However, I have been having a very hard time locating additional magazines for it. Is there a source somewhere? All of the sites that list it are out of stock!?!


I had the same problem when I was looking for extra mags. I used Midway's "notify me" email service, when it is in stock they send you an email. If you don't want to wait all I can suggest is that you call Taurus and see if you can buy one directly.


----------

